# The Walking Dead No Safe Haven Sweepstakes



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Enter daily for a chance to win Season 3 of The Walking Dead on DVD! ​
One Grand Prize winner receives a trip for two to Universal Studios Halloween Horror Nights in Hollywood to experience The Walking Dead No Safe Haven Maze

Enter Here Now: http://bit.ly/TheWalkingDeadSwps​


----------

